# tt-Armrest.com GROUP BUY... need 10+ orders



## DavidUKTTS

AMENDED DEAL - NOW 20% off Mk1 & Mk2 armrests + Shipping

Joerg has confirmed on 16th July, the enhanced deal is...

20% off Mk1 & Mk2 armrests, plus shipping to your region (see tt-armrest.com for rates).

Needs 10+ (now 9) members listed by me on the forum thread (below, in red). Once these are listed they can order and pay the full price via PayPal with Coupon Code "DavidUKTTS". (Please post again if you change you mind and wish to be removed from the list of buyers).

tt-armrest.com then refund the discount on the price (before the shipping is added). 
Example: Mk2 = 349 + 15 to europe. Payment 364. Refund 69.80. Net price = 294.20 Euros (better than original deal below).

Note: If any of the nine drop out and do not order and pay the full price, those that have ordered will need to wait for nine orders to be placed & paid for before their order will be processed or their PayPal refund issued. If nine orders are not received by the "9 order deadline" of 15th August those that have ordered and paid can opt to continue at the FULL price or receive a FULL refund. In other words, you need to wait until nine orders have been submitted before your armrest is produced and shipped. PayPal buyer protection applies as usual.

Deadline for first nine orders is 15th August, and then final deadline for any over nine is 15th September.
Please don't wait to see if we reach the first nine before adding your name... or the deal may fail. Add your name to the list by posting you'd like one. I don't need to know WHAT you'd like, as you'll be ordering direct with ft-armrest.com 

Interested so far:

  blythe92 - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
 conlechi - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
 iktank - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
 mullum - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
 redhoTT225 - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
 5alive - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
 Callum-TT - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
 Silverarow - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
 Bombeiusz - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
 tonymar - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.

That's TEN!!!!!!!!!!!

  barb - not proceeding as at 25th July.

(Please post again if you change you mind and wish to be removed from the list of buyers).

ORIGINAL THREAD STARTER BELOW - FOR INFO - READ ABOVE FOR LATEST DEAL
_________________________________________________________________________________

I noticed a group buy from 2010 on the TT arm rest from http://www.tt-armrest.com

I sent the following email to them:

Hi,
I noticed you offered a group buy discount to TT Forum members in 2010: viewtopic.php?f=4&t=163276
I've just bought a Mk2 TT and would be interested but 349 Euros + post is a little expensive, although I have read they are superb.
Would you be able to offer a similar discount if I am able to bring you a group buy of, say, 10-20 orders?
I think the prices would need to be:
10+ orders 299 Euros including postage to Europe (315 Euros rest of the world). 
20+ orders - Scrapping this, as it will delay first ten ordering, and then lead to complex extra refunds if we hit 20.
Please let me know what you think?
Mfg,
David

Today I received:

OK Deal  
Let me know
Kind regards
Jörg

TT-ARMREST.COM
Dr. Joerg Michel
Mohnblumenweg 15
50259 Pulheim

While I sort out exactly how it's going to work, would anyone who'd like one at these discounted prices (usually 364 Euros, 381 rest of the world) please post below asap. I'll come back to you with more info when I know more. If I don't get enough interest (i.e. 10 buyers) it's going to fall flat, but no harm trying...

:wink:


----------



## blythe92

I'd be interested if their was also an offer on the MK1 TT's .

Cheers


----------



## conlechi

MK1 version if similar design ? would be of interest to me as well


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Content now superceded.

See first post for amended (better) offer.

:wink:


----------



## barb

I would be keen for a mk1 one.


----------



## iktank

Just checked web page the mk1 is cheeper - with cup holder full retail price 304 euro
If a similar deal can be done for the MK1 I'm interested.
Ian


----------



## mullum

+1 mk1


----------



## conlechi

Is it just me but I can't see an image of the MK1 armrest on the site :?


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Why so many Mk1 owners and so few Mk2? I would have expected the other way around, but then I guess the Mk1 can be had cheaper...

As we approach ten possible buyers I'll compile a list in the first post to show who is IN.

Please only post your interest if you are definitely going to buy at the discounted price. I'll see if there's anything more Joerg can do on the Mk1's.

:wink:


----------



## redhoTT225

conlechi said:


> Is it just me but I can't see an image of the MK1 armrest on the site :?


Click on TT Mk1 Classic at the top of the site page and it's there

Mike


----------



## redhoTT225

If you can get a good deal on the Mk 1 I will be interested

Mike


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Content now superceded.

See first post for amended (better) offer.

:wink:


----------



## conlechi

Unless I have got it wrong the MK1 with cup holder with black leather comes out as 319 euros delivered prior to any discount ?


----------



## DavidUKTTS

conlechi said:


> Unless I have got it wrong the MK1 with cup holder with black leather comes out as 319 euros delivered prior to any discount ?




Content now superceded.

See first post for amended (better) offer.

:wink:


----------



## 5alive

Hi David,

I will join you on the group buy for the mk2. I would like to order one, here are my order options:

Audi TT MK II (8J)
Coupe
Handsfree - Yes
Preparation for HFCK (Twinarm)
Colour: Light Grey (Lichtgrau)

How will the logistics of this work? Will we still pay individually to tt-armrest.com? I need to receive the armrest before September so fingers crossed you get a few more orders 

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Now 20% off MK2 AND Mk1 armrests - see amended starter post 1.

:wink:


----------



## mullum

So for a basic mk1 (no cupholder) it's 219€ (less 20% @ 41€) = 178€ plus 15€ postage (Europe) ?
193€ = £153 (today)


----------



## DavidUKTTS

mullum said:


> So for a basic mk1 (no cupholder) it's 219€ (less 20% @ 41€) = 178€ plus 15€ postage (Europe) ?
> 193€ = £153 (today)


You pay 219 + 15 = 234 by PayPal when we have 10 buyers, not before.
Joerg refunds 43.80 when all 10 orders are in and paid, then he starts your order being processed.
Net price 234 - 43.80 = 190.20 Euros = £150 (today).

See post 1 for all "rules".


----------



## redhoTT225

Thanks for that. Happy with this deal

Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mullum

Yep sounds good, count me in


----------



## conlechi

For some strange reason the site is not 100% viewable on my ipad and I can't add options :? Was ok on my windows laptop in work the other day ....

My preference would be the MK1 armrest with cup holder , black leather . Can you confirm the price with discount  
Thanks


----------



## DavidUKTTS

conlechi said:


> For some strange reason the site is not 100% viewable on my ipad and I can't add options :? Was ok on my windows laptop in work the other day ....
> 
> My preference would be the MK1 armrest with cup holder , black leather . Can you confirm the price with discount
> Thanks


 Hi Mark, no rush as we only have seven at the moment. Have a look when you're in front of the right computer. There are a number of options for the Mk1 and you'll know better than me which to add or delete.


----------



## conlechi

Quick calculations , MK1 armrest with cup holder delivered £194 'ish .... I'm happy to go with that


----------



## iktank

conlechi said:


> Quick calculations , MK1 armrest with cup holder delivered £194 'ish .... I'm happy to go with that


Im with you 
Mk1 armrest with cupholder in black


----------



## bombeiusz

one for mk1 no cup holder , black leather i'm in depend what 'ish that be 

19\G/48


----------



## DavidUKTTS

bombeiusz said:


> one for mk1 no cup holder , black leather i'm in depend what 'ish that be
> 
> 19\G/48


Could please you go to the website, select your options, note the price, deduct 20%, add the postage, then confirm you're happy to be added to the buyers list. Many thanks.


----------



## tonymar

David 
put me down for mk 2 please


----------



## DavidUKTTS

tonymar said:


> David
> put me down for mk 2 please


You're on the list.

:wink:


----------



## bombeiusz

DavidUKTTS said:


> bombeiusz said:
> 
> 
> 
> one for mk1 no cup holder , black leather i'm in depend what 'ish that be
> 
> 19\G/48
> 
> 
> 
> Could please you go to the website, select your options, note the price, deduct 20%, add the postage, then confirm you're happy to be added to the buyers list. Many thanks.
Click to expand...

Hi David i`m happy to be on the list  thanks


----------



## DavidUKTTS

One more to reach the minimum ten for the discount, then I'll ask everyone on the list to confirm they will go ahead so there's no waiting for ten paid orders to be achieved.

:wink:


----------



## blythe92

Including you isn't that 10?


----------



## bombeiusz

just to clear mind , payment have to be made by 15th August after the 10 number is confirmed yeah ??

19\G/48


----------



## DavidUKTTS

bombeiusz said:


> just to clear mind , payment have to be made by 15th August after the 10 number is confirmed yeah ??
> 
> 19\G/48


I'm hoping that if we have ten members who wish to go ahead by, say, 25th July they would all order and pay immediately rather than everyone's order processing being delayed until 15th August. Also, if payment is delayed until 15th August some who have paid may be complaining about those that haven't yet paid.

15th August is really the LATEST date by which we needed 10 buyers, not the date payment is to be made.


----------



## DavidUKTTS

blythe92 said:


> Including you isn't that 10?


Who said I wanted one? :wink:

I have a worry one or two on the list will drop out. Ideally we'd get to 13-15 on the list by end July so at least ten order and pay quickly so as not to hold up production of their armrests, and to get a quick turnaround on refunding the 20%.

If anyone thinks this is a bad idea, do say so. It's just my opinion of what will keep everyone happy both with speed of delivery and speed of refund. A balancing act!

:?


----------



## bombeiusz

well for me i'm not gonna make payment till after 25th .... so i dont mind waiting for others to pay by 15th
unless it has to be paid by 25th then i'm out ....

19\G/48


----------



## DavidUKTTS

bombeiusz said:


> well for me i'm not gonna make payment till after 25th .... so i dont mind waiting for others to pay by 15th
> unless it has to be paid by 25th then i'm out ....
> 
> 19\G/48


What date suits you? Would 1st August be a good target date for everyone? That way those working would have been paid.

:wink:


----------



## bombeiusz

good for me 

19\G/48


----------



## tonymar

im easy with any payment date , if some people need until august thats fine, as long as we reach the min 10 orders
any idea how long from order till delivery ?


----------



## DavidUKTTS

tonymar said:


> im easy with any payment date , if some people need until august thats fine, as long as we reach the min 10 orders
> any idea how long from order till delivery ?


Armrests are in stock and will be shipped immediately upon order and payment. Shipping time to the UK approx. 4-5 days.

Once we have enough buyers, and you pay the full amount, your armrest will be shipped.

You may then have to wait for your 20% refund if not all the listed buyers have ordered and paid as quickly as you, as the refund relies on 10 paid orders being received by Joerg.

That's why I'd rather see 12+ minimum on the list so as not to delay refunds.

If you know anyone else who might like one, please direct them to this forum/thread.

:wink:


----------



## redhoTT225

I can still only see 9 on your list

Mike


----------



## bombeiusz

And not much replies either 

19\G/48


----------



## Callum-TT

Well if you need a 10th I'm in.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Callum-TT said:


> Well if you need a 10th I'm in.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks. 

All ten members listed in post no.1 have just been PM'd to ask them to PM me back and confirm if they will buy and pay by 1st August. I will update the list in post no.1 as each replies.

Fingers crossed everyone is still in. :wink:


----------



## bombeiusz

I'm in 

19\G/48


----------



## 5alive

HI David,

I'm unable to reply to your PM. Yes, I'm still in and will place my order this weekend.

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## jimmyf

Got mines from there on the last group buy....don't think you'll be disappointed guys


----------



## DavidUKTTS

5alive said:


> HI David,
> 
> I'm unable to reply to your PM. Yes, I'm still in and will place my order this weekend.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jon


That's 9 confirmed will buy so it's up to you if you'd like to go ahead and order now.
Remember, you won't get your 20% refund until ten have ordered and paid before 15th August. See post #1 for full details.
ALSO, quote Coupon Code "DavidUKTTS" in checkout.
Please post when ordered and paid. 2 or 3 have said they wish to order now, so go ahead in anticipation of reaching 10 in three weeks time.


----------



## 5alive

Hi David,

I've just placed my order and I entered the coupon code DavidUKTTS as you instructed. Hopefully we get another person as the 20% refund would be nice. 

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## tonymar

just so im understanding this correctly , we pay full price , the 20% discount doesnt apply at check out , we only get that back at a later date if we get 10 orders , so if we only have 9 orders (as of now) we all pay full price ?


----------



## DavidUKTTS

tonymar said:


> just so im understanding this correctly , we pay full price , the 20% discount doesnt apply at check out , we only get that back at a later date if we get 10 orders , so if we only have 9 orders (as of now) we all pay full price ?


Correct.
But we have nine in fifteen days so one more in another twenty days is a good bet?


----------



## jamman

Is the OP buying one, surely that would make the ten you need ?


----------



## DavidUKTTS

jamman said:


> Is the OP buying one, surely that would make the ten you need ?


Not at the moment. Got hooked on making one myself, wish I handn't started as working out more expensive!


----------



## tonymar

im only interested in buying this armrest at the discounted price ,if its full price im out
but we wont know until 15 august right ?
i need to know when i make payment that im getting the discount
or do we make payment then if not 10 orders we get full refund ?

fingers crossed we get at least 10


----------



## DavidUKTTS

tonymar said:


> im only interested in buying this armrest at the discounted price ,if its full price im out
> but we wont know until 15 august right ?
> i need to know when i make payment that im getting the discount
> or do we make payment then if not 10 orders we get full refund ?
> 
> fingers crossed we get at least 10


You'll get your refund of the 20% as soon as ten have ordered and paid the full amount. So it could be before 15th August.

If ten haven't ordered by 15th August you can either continue at the full price or have a full refund.

:wink:


----------



## tonymar

ok , understood


----------



## DavidUKTTS

tonymar said:


> ok , understood


 I can see potential buyers thinking this is a "Catch 22" situation, but Joerg seems to be well respected from previous group buys and paying via PayPal should give you the reassurance you might require?


----------



## Silverarow

I'm in. Will order and pay in the next few days


----------



## redhoTT225

Silverarow said:


> I'm in. Will order and pay in the next few days


Looks like that makes it ten to me 

Mike


----------



## DavidUKTTS

redhoTT225 said:


> Silverarow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. Will order and pay in the next few days
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like that makes it ten to me
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...

Yep. Order away!


----------



## bombeiusz

lads my haldex give up will stay on this group bay but i'll make payment around 7th-10th , had dragging wheels symptom after oil and filter replacement so pump is gone 

19\G/48


----------



## redhoTT225

Just ordered and paid for mine

Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## DavidUKTTS

To all ten listed buyers:

If you haven't yet done so, please place your order today or post the date you expect to be able to pay so the others know when shipment of orders and the 20% refunds will be triggered.

The last date for payment for the initial ten is 15th August or the group buy fails and those who have paid will get a full refund if they don't wish to proceed at the full un-discounted price.

If the last person to order does so on 15th August, that's fine, but shipment of all orders will be delayed to that point, and also everyone's 20% refund.

Thanks for helping out.

:wink:


----------



## Trig

Has anyone had a "silver" one of these before, cant see from their website which one would actually match the interior in mine..


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Trig said:


> Has anyone had a "silver" one of these before, cant see from their website which one would actually match the interior in mine..


Read this thread, PARTICULARLY the last post: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=128878

If yours has silver leather, order the silver leather version.

:wink:


----------



## conlechi

All paid


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Don't forget the Coupon Code "DavidUKTTS" when ordering. PM me if you forget, with your name and address, and I'll advise Joerg for you.

:wink:


----------



## Trig

DavidUKTTS said:


> Trig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had a "silver" one of these before, cant see from their website which one would actually match the interior in mine..
> 
> 
> 
> Read this thread, PARTICULARLY the last post: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=128878
> 
> If yours has silver leather, order the silver leather version.
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

Cheers, mines a Mk1 tho and I wouldnt say the colour was silver in any shape or form, I could go for black to match the plastics but given its leather it wouldnt be right..


----------



## kato

Hi, can I still join this group buy for mk1


----------



## redhoTT225

kato said:


> Hi, can I still join this group buy for mk1


Yes. 
Read the first post on page one of this thread.


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Group buy is open to everyone until 15th September. The 15th August deadline is for the first ten orders which trigger the 20% refund to all buyers.

:wink:


----------



## DavidUKTTS

In view of one buyer's woes with his Haldex system delaying his payment, Joerg has agreed to trigger shipment and refunds at NINE buyers.

Hopefully the other six on the first post list who have yet to pay as I type will be reassured by this and order over this weekend.
If they do, all nine orders and refunds can be processed on Monday.

:wink:


----------



## bombeiusz

kato said:


> Hi, can I still join this group buy for mk1


kato if you go as the 10th number that will keep the group buy in case i let it off ...... 
but i'll do what i can to be in ..... sorry guys its always some think but so far i'm still in .... 

19\G/48


----------



## iktank

Paid


----------



## blythe92

Ordered and Paid


----------



## iktank

DavidUKTTS said:


> blythe92 - ORDERED & PAID
> conlechi - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
> iktank - ORDERED & PAID 02-08-12.
> mullum - Still in as at 25th July.
> redhoTT225 - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
> 5alive - ORDERED & PAID FOR per member.
> tonymar - Still in as at 25th July.
> Bombeiusz - Paying 7-10th August (Haldex woes).
> Callum-TT- Still in as at 25th July.
> Silverarow - In at 31st July.


So with the originator DAVIDUKTTS have 6 that have paid ?


----------



## jamman

Don't think the originator is "buying" one :wink:


----------



## iktank

jamman said:


> Don't think the originator is "buying" one :wink:


He has gone quiet and not undated front page - has shares with tt-Armrest.com and done a runner lol


----------



## DavidUKTTS

...no, been out today with only phone access. Will update 1st post tomorrow. Not sure why some haven't paid yet?


----------



## iktank

DavidUKTTS - was only joking  
Hopefully others will pay
regards
Ian


----------



## DavidUKTTS

1st post updated. Five have confirmed they have paid.
I have PM'd three who confirmed to me by PM end of July they would pay by 1st August, asking that they pay asap.
I have PM'd Silverarow asking to pay asap.
Bombeiusz has already said he won't be paying until 7 - 10 August so we rely on the above four to pay to make the trigger number of nine.

Anyone else who wishes to buy, please feel free to join in, order and pay.

:wink:


----------



## iktank

David - are you buying one ?


----------



## bombeiusz

iktank said:


> David - are you buying one ?


he's not all ready said ...

19\G/48


----------



## DavidUKTTS

iktank said:


> David - are you buying one ?


I was going to, but I got hold of another matching passenger armrest off ebay for £25 (£88 at the stealers) after coming up with an "idea" and so I've embarked on a mission to create a structure to hold it. Me being me, this involves laser cutting, lathe turning, and specialist bolts (so far) and the cost is spiralling. I've nothing to show for it yet, but although custom made if it works I have no wish to market it. It's just the "inventor" in me coming out.

Here's one of my previous ones for a camera grip...


















And my home made air rifle stock...










Once I get hooked I have to complete the concept!!

:wink:


----------



## iktank

bombeiusz said:


> iktank said:
> 
> 
> 
> David - are you buying one ?
> 
> 
> 
> he's not all ready said ...
> 
> 19\G/48
Click to expand...

Missed that :roll:

David - nice air rifle and not cheap, stock looks very similar to original has it got the same range of adjustment/movement?.
I'm in the process of taking up shooting again and buying a new rifle - wont spending anywhere near the value of your Steyr

I also note you near Lutterworth - I was the Project Manager in charge of Swinford Wind Farm, I had digs in Lutterworth  Hope you a liker of wind farms 

Cheers


----------



## Silverarow

Paid


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Seven paid. Need two more on the updated list (1st post) to pay please. 

NOTE:
Don't forget the Coupon Code "DavidUKTTS" when ordering. PM me if you forget, with your name and address, and I'll advise Joerg for you.


----------



## Callum-TT

So what figure has everyone paid?

The initial post seems a little too complicated and actually I think doesn't make sense.

Can someone just tell me in plain English how much I pay for a Mk1 with single cup holder?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

You just checkout on the store (after choosing the options you want) and pay full price. If you put in the coupon code, when ten people have paid they all get a 20% refund via PayPal (p&p not included).


----------



## iktank

Callum-TT said:


> So what figure has everyone paid?
> 
> The initial post seems a little too complicated and actually I think doesn't make sense.
> 
> Can someone just tell me in plain English how much I pay for a Mk1 with single cup holder?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hi CallumTT - works out 304 euros then you apply discount code DavidukTTs, once all 9 members have paid the seller will discount 20% so you will get 60.80 euros back 
304 euros = £241.30
discount is 60.80 euros = £48.26
Total you pay once discount refunded £193.04 (approx as this depends on the current exchange rate which is £1.00 = 1.20 euros)

Hope that helps

Edit - I am prob a little out as I applied the 20% discount to postage so total price should be nearer £197.00


----------



## Callum-TT

iktank said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what figure has everyone paid?
> 
> The initial post seems a little too complicated and actually I think doesn't make sense.
> 
> Can someone just tell me in plain English how much I pay for a Mk1 with single cup holder?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Hi CallumTT - works out 304 euros then you apply discount code DavidukTTs, once all 9 members have paid the seller will discount 20% so you will get 60.80 euros back
> 304 euros = £241.30
> discount is 60.80 euros = £48.26
> Total you pay once discount refunded £193.04 (approx as this depends on the current exchange rate which is £1.00 = 1.20 euros)
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Edit - I am prob a little out as I applied the 20% discount to postage so total price should be nearer £197.00
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy all paid now.


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Just need one more to pay... and the 20% discount applies to all until 15th September.


----------



## bombeiusz

no worries will pay by Friday :roll:


----------



## DavidUKTTS

bombeiusz said:


> no worries will pay by Friday :roll:


Good old boy! :wink:

Wonder what's happened to tonymar? He's not been on line for a while. :?
Update: He's paying on the 10th when back from hols.


----------



## DavidUKTTS

OK... All ten now due to have paid by the 10th.


----------



## bombeiusz

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]  
PAID !!!


----------



## DavidUKTTS

bombeiusz said:


> [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
> PAID !!!


Great!

Anyone ordering now should get a quick shipment of their armrest and 20% refund.

:wink:


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Installation tip for Mk2 Coupe without HFCK ONLY (may also be useful for other types_.

The rectangular plastic cover under the rubber mat has to be removed but inserting a screwdriver and prising it off may not be the best way.

Get an allen key which will just fit through the slot at the very front and rear of the plastic cover. 
Insert the short arm into the front slot so that it is flat against the underside of the cover, facing rearwards, with the long arm pointing up. 
Using a largish mole grip, grab the long arm of the allen key tightly and tug upwards on the molegrip sharply, but not too far. This will unclip the front. Now repeat the process for the rear slot and the cover will come away completely.

:wink:


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Just heard from Joerg that the 9 ordered armrests will be shipped on Monday and the refunds done that day too.

:wink:


----------



## Callum-TT

DavidUKTTS said:


> Just heard from Joerg that the 9 ordered armrests will be shipped on Monday and the refunds done that day too.
> 
> :wink:


Happy days 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iktank

DavodUKTTs - think I can speak for us all. thank you for your grand effort, bet it was like herding pack of scalded cats

Again thank you


----------



## redhoTT225

Well done David.

Looking forward to receiving the armrest next week.

Thank you for your efforts.

Cheers

Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## bombeiusz

Big thanks from me as well David


----------



## Trig

Anyone had a silver one, I'm not convinced of the colour match on mine..


----------



## blythe92

Thanks from me also, great effort to say your not even getting one yourself 

Cheers


----------



## DavidUKTTS

blythe92 said:


> Thanks from me also, great effort to say your not even getting one yourself
> 
> Cheers


Never say never...
Still working on my DIY version. :wink:


----------



## DavidUKTTS

tonymar now paid - that's ten.

Offer is wide open to other members. 20% discount by PayPal refund and shipping same day, subject to availability.

Offer ends 15th September.

:wink:


----------



## conlechi

Thanks for the update David


----------



## bombeiusz

Hi David so do we have to wait till 15th for Joerg to post them? just wonder


----------



## DavidUKTTS

DavidUKTTS said:


> Just heard from Joerg that the 9 ordered armrests will be shipped on Monday and the refunds done that day too.
> 
> :wink:


As above. Maybe 4-5 days to arrive?

Have the PayPal refunds come through yet?


----------



## bombeiusz

no refund yet.... no worries still plenty time


----------



## DavidUKTTS

bombeiusz said:


> no refund yet.... no worries still plenty time


I've asked Joerg for an update on shipping and refunds.

:wink:


----------



## DavidUKTTS

:?

ACTION REQUIRED FROM *ALL* BUYERS:

I had this response today:

"Hi David,

I am confused :-(

Not everybody write 
DavidUKTTS

so I do not know, which order is from you :-(

Can you give me the real name for the refund or tell them to write me an email for the refund.

The armrests are on the way to you.It will take about 6-7 workday for shipping.

Let me know.

Kind regards
Jörg"

So, could each of you who has ordered please email Joerg at [email protected] with the following:
1/ Your full name.
2/ Your PayPal account name.
3/ The date of your PayPal payment.
4/ That yours is a "DavidUKTTS" order.

Thanks,
David


----------



## conlechi

Details sent


----------



## Callum-TT

Done 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bombeiusz

done


----------



## conlechi

Had email acknowledgement from Joerg


----------



## mullum

I put the code in the order.

I actually tried to setup a group buy for these last September - so a year ago, but the bloke didn't even acknowledge it with a reply.


----------



## Callum-TT

I had my reply from Joerg today.

It was ok the original payment message anyway

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iktank

Details Sent

No refund as yet, sure I inputted DavidUKTTS


----------



## redhoTT225

Done.

I too had definitely quoted "DavidUKTTS" on my order.

Mike


----------



## redhoTT225

Just received e-mail acknowledgement from Joerg also

Mike


----------



## tonymar

Sent details awaiting a reply , I defo put code in at checkout


----------



## conlechi

€58 Euro discount just refunded to my PayPal account


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Joerg has emailed to say "8 people get the refund".

I've replied saying maybe everyone hasn't see the instruction on the previous page to email him with details.

Are you one of those two who didn't put in the coupon code, haven't emailed him, or there's some other mix up?

Whoever gets their PayPal refund, could you just post to that effect when it's arrived so others know to expect theirs and query if they don't - this will perhaps throw up the two unaccounted?

Anyone else is welcome to order now. Coupn Code is: DavidUKTTS

:wink:


----------



## redhoTT225

My refund has landed in my Paypal account. 58 Euro.

Now eagerly awaiting the armrest

MIke 8)


----------



## bombeiusz

44€ back to me  great deal


----------



## iktank

Refund also received - looking forward to receiving arm rest

Again David thanks for your continued effort


----------



## blythe92

Refund received from me also today


----------



## mullum

Refund received here too


----------



## Silverarow

Hi,i am 1 of the 2 who has not emailed Joerg although I did put DavidUKTTS on the order from.

Have emailed him now,looking forward to the receive the armrest and refund


----------



## conlechi

Postie's just been , mine has landed  ........... lovely bit of kit 8) 8)

Thanks again David for organising


----------



## Callum-TT

Got my refund. I'm away at the moment so will have to collect upon my return.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DavidUKTTS

conlechi said:


> Postie's just been , mine has landed  ........... lovely bit of kit 8) 8)
> 
> Thanks again David for organising


Photos when fitted?

:wink:


----------



## Silverarow

Still waiting for my arm rest and refund. Will email him again


----------



## redhoTT225

My armrest has just arrived.

Have to say it does look the business. 8) 8) 8)

Pics to follow when fitted

Cheers and Thank you David for arranging this Group Buy [smiley=cheers.gif]

Mike

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## tonymar

70 euro refund last week and arm rest arrived today looks good will fit this week , thanks for arranging group buy


----------



## iktank

Arrived today and took 10mins to fit.
Looks quite good 8)


----------



## blythe92

Anybody else's arrived yet, still waiting on mine.


----------



## RSSTT

iktank said:


> Arrived today and took 10mins to fit.
> Looks quite good 8)


Pics pics pics.

Didn't buy one on this group by as more pressing things needed sorting on the car, but very interested in getting one


----------



## mullum

Still waiting for mine.


----------



## redhoTT225

Fitted and looking good 8)

Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## bombeiusz

boys are they delivered by post or courier ? still waiting for mine


----------



## redhoTT225

Mine came with Parcel Force yesterday morning

Mike


----------



## Silverarow

not received mine yet either


----------



## mullum

redhoTT225 said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Fitted and looking good 8)
> 
> Mike [smiley=cheers.gif]


If I'm being perfectly honest, the folds in the leather look a bit untidy to me :-/


----------



## Callum-TT

Still waiting for mine as well 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bombeiusz

got mine on door steps ... is this real leather ? very soft wonder how long will last :/
i'm with mullum , could be finished bit nicer .... any way will see how long last ....


----------



## tonymar

Now fitted looks good , but quality of the leather is suspect looks and feels more like PVC and is only stapled at the back ,says on his website the leather matches quality of Audi , that's not true , overall 7 out of 10


----------



## doverttowner

tonymar said:


> Now fitted looks good , but quality of the leather is suspect looks and feels more like PVC and is only stapled at the back ,says on his website the leather matches quality of Audi , that's not true , overall 7 out of 10


Mmmmm .... was thinking about getting one of these,but seems a lot of money now for a 7/10 product. Think I'll hold off for now.. :?


----------



## DavidUKTTS

I have emailed Joerg the following:

Hi Joerg,

One buyer has commented on the forum:

"Now fitted looks good , but quality of the leather is suspect looks and feels more like PVC and is only stapled at the back ,says on his website the leather matches quality of Audi , that's not true , overall 7 out of 10"

Another:

"got mine on door steps ... is this real leather ? very soft wonder how long will last :/
i'm with mullum , could be finished bit nicer .... any way will see how long last ...."

Another:

"If I'm being perfectly honest, the folds in the leather look a bit untidy to me :-/"

Your website says: "Genuine Audi Leather" - would you like to comment on this and the buyers' other remarks please?

Regards,
David

Having looked back at previous reviews from those that have bought this it seemed to be well received which is why I considered buying one myself before starting this thread. I did note the folded not stitched design but this seemed to be no issue with previous buyers. Let's see what he says....?


----------



## mullum

If mine looks anything like the one in the photos above, and I suspect it will, I'll be sending it back. Just folding the "leather" over like that isn't acceptable. If it was £20 from china I might accept it.


----------



## Callum-TT

mullum said:


> If mine looks anything like the one in the photos above, and I suspect it will, I'll be sending it back. Just folding the "leather" over like that isn't acceptable. If it was £20 from china I might accept it.


Mine will be following mate.

If it turns up.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DavidUKTTS

DavidUKTTS said:


> I have emailed Joerg the following:
> 
> Hi Joerg,
> 
> One buyer has commented on the forum:
> 
> "Now fitted looks good , but quality of the leather is suspect looks and feels more like PVC and is only stapled at the back ,says on his website the leather matches quality of Audi , that's not true , overall 7 out of 10"
> 
> Another:
> 
> "got mine on door steps ... is this real leather ? very soft wonder how long will last :/
> i'm with mullum , could be finished bit nicer .... any way will see how long last ...."
> 
> Another:
> 
> "If I'm being perfectly honest, the folds in the leather look a bit untidy to me :-/"
> 
> Your website says: "Genuine Audi Leather" - would you like to comment on this and the buyers' other remarks please?
> 
> Regards,
> David


Reply from Joerg as follows:

Hi Dave,

the armrest is of course original audi leather!
It depends of the year of construction and the model . And of the age of the car. If the leather is used than it becomes more deep black. So the new armrest seems not to match at the beginning.

The armrest is handmade and so sometimes it maybe looks a little bit untidy. I did not control the armrests before shipping.

If the customer dislike it, we can send him another one. So the we satisfied every customer in the past.

That some members has still no armests is because we have to produce mk1. Everybody wants nearly the same armrest in black 

Kind regards

Joerg

TT-ARMREST.COM
Dr. Joerg Michel
Mohnblumenweg 15
50259 Pulheim


----------



## mullum

Mines here, im not impressed with the finish of the leather.
Folds are not done properly and there's glue streaks in the leather. Leather feels like pleather at best ! Staples ?? Really ?














































These have been "knocked out" - no doubt !


----------



## DavidUKTTS

I wonder what Joerg means by "I did not control the armrests before shipping"? :?

Sounds like his quality control has slipped possibly, if they were sent out by another party? In view of the previous favourable reviews I'd suggest emailing him with photos of what you're not happy about. He seems keen to keep what sounds like 100% customer satisfaction to date so perhaps give him an opportunity to put right what's wrong?

One of my initial questions to him was whether the rear could be stitched to match the Audi leather in mine and he said it was not possible.

Keep us posted as to how he responds please.


----------



## jamman

That looks bloody dreadful Stephen


----------



## DavidUKTTS

I have asked Joerg to look at the photos on the thread.

He has responded:

Hi Dave,

..... Ohh what a sh....!

That is not normal, I do not know what is happened. Now I understand :-(
Of course this is not the quality we used to.

Please tell them to send it back!

Kind regards

Joerg

TT-ARMREST.COM
Dr. Joerg Michel
Mohnblumenweg 15
50259 Pulheim

Not sure if that's a ...ame or a ...it?

I have further asked him:

"Hi Joerg,
I anticipate the affected buyers will want to know how to send the armrest back to you, by which courier, and also if you are going to pay for return postage? Could you let me know please, and I will post the answer on the forum in advance of those questions."

I'm going out in a bit so I do suggest you each email Joerg with any concerns you have. He seems to be genuinely upset and I see no reason to believe he won't sort out any concerns. As for the folded leather at the rear, it hasn't been a problem for previous buyers but do tell him what you expect to see, i.e. a tidy finish. As for staples, I don't know. They are used in a fair amount of upholstery around the home, but it's you who has to be satisfied.


----------



## mullum

Just a quick one to say that :
The staples - there's stitching around the front and sides - so why not the back ?
and ..
The folds - folds are necessary, but you couldn't do it less attractively and with less care and attention than this if you were blind and using your feet.

And the glue streaks - I mean, really ? That's just ridiculous, a four year old could do a better job !

(Please do not be insulted if you are a blind four year old with no hands, I'm saying you could do a better job !)


----------



## DavidUKTTS

mullum said:


> Just a quick one to say that :
> The staples - there's stitching around the front and sides - so why not the back ?
> and ..
> The folds - folds are necessary, but you couldn't do it less attractively and with less care and attention than this if you were blind and using your feet.
> 
> And the glue streaks - I mean, really ? That's just ridiculous, a four year old could do a better job !
> 
> (Please do not be insulted if you are a blind four year old with no hands, I'm saying you could do a better job !)


I'm no seamstress but it appears to me the side stitching would have been done with the leather cover inside out, then the cover slipped onto the arm, so the rear opening would have to be stitched externally which would not be attractive either?


----------



## mullum

Perhaps. It's just not a good look. Especially as they're not hidden underneath, you can see them from behind. Even external stitching would look better than staples.


----------



## Trig

Looks like someone probably outsourced the work as given the rep these things have, and having seen how they ship, they are two different armrests...


----------



## mullum

Emailed Joerg (or is it Jörg ? He uses both ??) today ...

"Yesterday I received my armrest and I'm not happy with the "finish". The leather is thin, appears "cheap" like PVC and the folds on the corners and the staples at the back are very amateurish. There are also streaks of glue on the top and bottom.
I feel that if you had checked the quality before sending it you would have avoided the cost of return postage. Therefore I expect the return postage to be paid for and I would like to see photographs before you provide a replacement armrest."


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Joerg emailed me yesterday:

"Please send only the leather plate if possible( only two screws) the cheapest Way and I will refund the money via paypal. But first let them know to send me an email with the photo so I can Talk to them directly.

So..... now I have to go to my father to whip him, because he is the producer 

Kind regards

Joerg

TT-ARMREST.COM
Dr. Joerg Michel
Mohnblumenweg 15
50259 Pulheim"

He also emailed me 20 minutes ago to say nobody has emailed him???

He's on [email protected]

Joerg has also offered to send me an armrest (no doubt examined prior to shipping) to examine and offer an opinion.
I'm guessing he wouldn't make such an offer if he wasn't 100% sure of his product and its _usual_ quality? 
He does genuinely seem to be concerned and, as has been said, previous reviews from buyers have all been glowing.


----------



## mullum

His responses sound promising. The pictures, I think, speak for themselves.


----------



## DavidUKTTS

mullum said:


> His responses sound promising. The pictures, I think, speak for themselves.


I agree, and he's agreeing too. PITA, but if you send it back, as his cost as he's said, I'm hopeful you'd get a fully checked replacement (no, I don't mean in tartan!) which will be fine.

The folded leather rear is still their way of finishing it and the part I was least happy with from an aesthetic viewpoint. If you look at the Audi handbrake armrest, the leather is glued under the armrest but the edges are hidden when it clips onto the handbrake mount. A similar method could be used to create a two part armrest perhaps, but that's not what's on offer here.


----------



## tonymar

It's just a load of shit and grief sending it back, I can't believe he didn't check the quality before shipping or maybe hes just a chancer , as far as I'm concerned the group buy discount means f--- all , we got a discount but a sub standard product
He should be offering a further discount


----------



## jamman

DavidUKTTS said:


> Joerg emailed me yesterday:
> 
> "Please send only the leather plate if possible( only two screws) the cheapest Way and I will refund the money via paypal. But first let them know to send me an email with the photo so I can Talk to them directly.
> 
> So..... now I have to go to my father to whip him, because he is the producer
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Joerg
> 
> TT-ARMREST.COM
> Dr. Joerg Michel
> Mohnblumenweg 15
> 50259 Pulheim"
> 
> He also emailed me 20 minutes ago to say nobody has emailed him???
> 
> He's on [email protected]
> 
> Joerg has also offered to send me an armrest (no doubt examined prior to shipping) to examine and offer an opinion.
> I'm guessing he wouldn't make such an offer if he wasn't 100% sure of his product and its _usual_ quality?
> He does genuinely seem to be concerned and, as has been said, previous reviews from buyers have all been glowing.


If he's offered to "send you one" why not just show that in the email :wink:

Looks very shoddy work.



tonymar said:


> It's just a load of shit and grief sending it back, I can't believe he didn't check the quality before shipping or maybe hes just a chancer , as far as I'm concerned the group buy discount means f--- all , we got a discount but a sub standard product
> He should be offering a further discount


+1


----------



## DavidUKTTS

jamman said:


> If he's offered to "send you one" why not just show that in the email :wink:


It was a different email:

"Nobody has email me.

Which armrest do you want?
I will sent it to you for free and you can
See how the quality is.

If you do not like it, sent it back.
But if you like it , Tell the others in the Group
What you think of the armrest 

Kind regards

Joerg

TT-ARMREST.COM
Dr. Joerg Michel
Mohnblumenweg 15
50259 Pulheim"

His suggestion, not mine. There, happy now?

:wink:


----------



## DavidUKTTS

mullum said:


> If mine looks anything like the one in the photos above, and I suspect it will, I'll be sending it back. Just folding the "leather" over like that isn't acceptable. If it was £20 from china I might accept it.


How is it?
Have you sent it back?
Is everyone else happy, as things have gone quiet out there?

:?


----------



## conlechi

Double checked mine after seeing mullem's , it's all good I'm glad to say . I had the same one in my old TT no issues with that one in the 3 years of use 
I think mullem's must have been an odd sub standard one that slipped through :? If it were me I would expect a replacement pad sent through at no charge .


----------



## mullum

To be fair that's what he's promised me - so waiting to see the replacement.


----------



## mullum

Ok the replacement arrived - the only real difference being there aren't any streaks of glue on this one. If anything the padding is slightly thinner.
So I think this is as good as it gets. Perhaps my expectations were too high, but for the cost I don't think it's unreasonable to expect thick leather, neat folds and no visible staples.
I'll probably wait to see cookbots version and sell this one if his is better.


----------



## tonymar

Agree with above


----------



## conlechi

mullum said:


> Ok the replacement arrived - the only real difference being there aren't any streaks of glue on this one. If anything the padding is slightly thinner.
> So I think this is as good as it gets. Perhaps my expectations were too high, but for the cost I don't think it's unreasonable to expect thick leather, neat folds and no visible staples.
> I'll probably wait to see cookbots version and sell this one if his is better.





tonymar said:


> Agree with above


Can you guys not send them back for a refund if you are not happy ? We have the distance selling laws in the uk allowing us to return unwanted goods if bought on the net ....... not sure if it works for the rest of Europe :?

I'm happy with mine but it would be a route I would try if I wasn't


----------



## DavidUKTTS

conlechi said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok the replacement arrived - the only real difference being there aren't any streaks of glue on this one. If anything the padding is slightly thinner.
> So I think this is as good as it gets. Perhaps my expectations were too high, but for the cost I don't think it's unreasonable to expect thick leather, neat folds and no visible staples.
> I'll probably wait to see cookbots version and sell this one if his is better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonymar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with above
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you guys not send them back for a refund if you are not happy ? We have the distance selling laws in the uk allowing us to return unwanted goods if bought on the net ....... not sure if it works for the rest of Europe :?
> 
> I'm happy with mine but it would be a route I would try if I wasn't
Click to expand...

The far easier route would be a PayPal claim.

I think Joerg may have sorted the few armrests with issues. Could those affected report back and let us know how it was resolved... or not?


----------



## Bayley

Does anyone know if this group buy is still going?

or

Is it worth it because of the issues with quality received lately?


----------



## mullum

I'm still thinking about returning mine, but if sending it to someone in the UK is cheaper than sending it to Germany - well it's up to you.
Mine is exactly the same as everyone else's, except that it comes with 2 armrests (that's a pretty good bonus actually).


----------



## Bayley

mullum said:


> I'm still thinking about returning mine, but if sending it to someone in the UK is cheaper than sending it to Germany - well it's up to you.
> Mine is exactly the same as everyone else's, except that it comes with 2 armrests (that's a pretty good bonus actually).


my interior is baseball tan leather so I want the colour to match :x


----------



## mullum

Cool, hopefully the baseball is a slightly better match than black. Maybe it's just my leather, dunno. Do like having an armrest though.


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Bayley said:


> Does anyone know if this group buy is still going?
> 
> or
> 
> Is it worth it because of the issues with quality received lately?


Yes, still going until 15th September. Remember to enter the coupon code "DavidUKTTS" on checkout.


----------



## DavidUKTTS

Bayley said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still thinking about returning mine, but if sending it to someone in the UK is cheaper than sending it to Germany - well it's up to you.
> Mine is exactly the same as everyone else's, except that it comes with 2 armrests (that's a pretty good bonus actually).
> 
> 
> 
> my interior is baseball tan leather so I want the colour to match :x
Click to expand...

There does seem to be a tan colour leather on the website. Email Joerg to find out if he has a match? Your colour code will be on a sticker under the handbrake armrest. Just pull it up and off. It's on two spring clips.


----------



## CruiserGuy

Hello guys,

I just joined the TT Forum and was happy to see this armrest deal! I am going to buy one but a friend who is in my area wants one too. Anyone know if tt-Armrest.com will combine shipping if I order 2 armrests (I am in the USA so shipping is $$$)

Thanks for any help!

J


----------



## DavidUKTTS

CruiserGuy said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I just joined the TT Forum and was happy to see this armrest deal! I am going to buy one but a friend who is in my area wants one too. Anyone know if tt-Armrest.com will combine shipping if I order 2 armrests (I am in the USA so shipping is $$$)
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> J


You'll need to email them and ask.


----------



## CruiserGuy

DavidUKTTS said:


> CruiserGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I just joined the TT Forum and was happy to see this armrest deal! I am going to buy one but a friend who is in my area wants one too. Anyone know if tt-Armrest.com will combine shipping if I order 2 armrests (I am in the USA so shipping is $$$)
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> 
> J
> 
> 
> 
> You'll need to email them and ask.
Click to expand...

Thanks David,

I sent Joerg an email and he said he would combine shipping but that was before I mentioned the 20% forum discount so I will wait and see what he says.

I asked for a PayPal invoice for two identical MK I units in black with cup holders and hole plugs. One for my 2003 and one for my friends 2002.

So are the armrests pretty stout and without any wobble? The single arm makes me wonder.

Are the cup holders worth it or is it better to just mod the stock units? Or can that be done with this design?

Thanks!


----------



## tonymar

my double arm for mk 2 does have a little bit of downward movement when your weight is on it ,but nothing to bad


----------



## WestonV6TT

Well it's always the same when I get a new car... there I am perfectly happy with my new car and then...I join a forum and the bank balance starts plummeting. :roll:

Just taken delivery of an armrest/cupholder from tt-armrest.com and have to say that despite reading about the issues you guys have had in this thread I am very happy with the quality of the product... it's all finished very nicely and will look superb when I fit it this weekend!

Now if only there was some kind of forum setting which would exclude all the 'look what you can do to your car' posts..... [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## Trig

Possibly a different batch where issues raised here have been rectified?


----------



## kurai.kaze

Received mine this morning - quality is tip-top, and the colour match is good (Magma Red). [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It does indeed look like earlier issues have been resolved.

Delivered fast too - ordered late on Monday, delivered to me in UK this Friday morning.


----------



## mullum

Post some photos! Let's see this improved quality please.


----------



## kurai.kaze

Sure :-






















































The staples are only visible when arm is fully upright, and you are looking up from the footwell, so not a big issue, really :wink:

The colour match actually looks better "in real life" than it does in these pics - the car was recently detailed and the seats had been given a polish treatment so the armrest leather is a more matte finish right now.


----------



## Trig

Still let down by the staples IMHO but still, looks ok I guess..


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Trig said:


> Still let down by the staples IMHO but still, looks ok I guess..


Agree they look shocking


----------



## coggers225

I would glue the leather down instead of staple it and screw an aluminium brace between the two supports to cover the joint.


----------



## Trig

coggers225 said:


> I would glue the leather down instead of staple it and screw an aluminium brace between the two supports to cover the joint.


Glue would be a more preferable option but probably not as long lasting "IF" I were making them they would look similar but have more parts and be held together differently, but, I'm not so your options are pretty limited


----------



## mullum

Apart from it being red and for (?) a different car altogether (mk2), that looks about the same as mine, quality-wise. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------

